# Paint in tanks



## Trouble (Oct 5, 2004)

Does anyone know what kind of paint can be used to paint decorations for the tank. I heard as long as its latex and you coat it with aquarium glue that it would work. But im wondering if theres any actualy paint that dosnt ruin in water and is safe for fish??


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

I've used(and others too) krylon paint for plastic.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

As long as what you are painting is plastic, Krylon Fusion work the best. It actually bonds with the plastic. Even my algae eaters don't seem to damage the surface.


----------



## stslimited84 (Oct 5, 2007)

Could you use the Krylon on pvc piping?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep. I have used itb on several pieces of regular PVC. Just make sure you clean the plastic really well before you paint it. I used dish washing soap and a scrubby to get any grease, and dirt off, then dried and painted. 24hrs later and its in the tank. Been there for more than 2 years now and no problems.


----------



## Trouble (Oct 5, 2004)

I painted the pvc pipeing to look like sunken logs, I used acrylic water based non toxic paint, let it dry for 24 hours and then coated it 3 times with non toxic Outdoor waterproof gloss sealer by Plaid FolkArt modle 892. I havnt put it in the tank yet, but ill see how it works if it does come off at least its non toxic.

thanks guys


----------



## acrosstic (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm trying to figure out if I want to paint my PVC UGJ. I have off white sand, so I don't know if I need to.


----------



## CichInTheMind (Feb 27, 2008)

what about plasti dip?


----------



## Trouble (Oct 5, 2004)

what is it?


----------



## CichInTheMind (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Its pretty toxic in its liquid form, but I use it to redo the grips on most of my tools (pliers, nippers, etc.) as do most of the tool manufacturers and I have been holding them in my mouth for years with no issues. I know that doesn't mean they are non-toxic, but the fully cured product does not have any smell or flavor that might indicate toxicity, no are there any warings on the lable for after the product is cured, only while in liquid form. Plus, it is the same stuff sold at craft stores (can't remember the what they call it there, but same manufacturer) but it shows it in use on childrens toys with no worning label.


----------

